# [Opinion] Liberty ROM



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

There are a lot of custom ROMs out there today. CM7 is obviously one of the most popular ROMs today, but in my honest opinion I think JRummy16's Liberty Gingerbread is the best ROM out there. I have never have a problem with it and it is so smooth and very fast. It is by far 100x better than stock.

The only concern I have is about Kejar31. I know he left the team, but why? Doesn anyone know what the big fight was over?

Thanks for the help everyone and nice work JRummy16!!!


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't know about the drama, but I agree about liberty. Wish it was still supported.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

A ton of devs are always fighting over something...then they resolve the issues and move on
Usually it's about donations
In this case I'm not sure


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

I have no comments on the devs but I will say that I am with Liberty 0.9 and with the issues that I have read about with CM7, I see no reason to change from Liberty. I am sure CM7 (for DX) will improve and perhaps I will switch but right now it is Liberty for me.


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> A ton of devs are always fighting over something...then they resolve the issues and move on
> Usually it's about donations
> In this case I'm not sure


It was bout charging for the toolbox to get nightlies..kejer wanted nothing to with it so he left..sad he left the x..he does awesome work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Maxpower said:


> I have no comments on the devs but I will say that I am with Liberty 0.9 and with the issues that I have read about with CM7, I see no reason to change from Liberty. I am sure CM7 (for DX) will improve and perhaps I will switch but right now it is Liberty for me.


Oh and liberty development isn't dead...mobile sensei and j rum have commented on this.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

sheldoneous said:


> Oh and liberty development isn't dead...mobile sensei and j rum have commented on this.


Here's the link about progress from JRummy16 (http://www.droidforums.net/forum/li...liberty-rom-justice-apps-etc.html#post1705699).

Liberty will be updated soon with the newest version of Gingerbread from Moto! Hopefully it's soon, I can't wait to have Liberty back on my DX!!!


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

sheldoneous said:


> It was bout charging for the toolbox to get nightlies..kejer wanted nothing to with it so he left..sad he left the x..he does awesome work.


Thanks for clarifying. I agree, very sad Kejar left Liberty and especially DX as a whole. Although with the new ROM Manger from JRummy16, $5 isn't that bad for an app that does as much as it does.


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

I had no problem paying for the "nightly" updates until those updates became weekly, then monthly, then stopped altogether.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

deevious said:


> I had no problem paying for the "nightly" updates until those updates became weekly, then monthly, then stopped altogether.


My thoughts exactly. The ROM Manager isn't a bad app, but having to pay to have access to the "nightly" updates for Liberty rubbed me the wrong way. The fact that the updates really aren't that frequent just added to that feeling. Liberty is a great ROM and very stable, but its development is rather slow. I agree with the ROM Manager being worth $5.00, but I disagree with his choice of making the donation mandatory to have access to the not-so-nightly nightlies.


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back to change my mind. I previously started that Liberty was the best ROM for the Droid X. After seeing that Liberty was not being updated nightly, I went on to try Shuji. This is an amazing ROM from an amazing developer. A couple of nights ago I was bored so I decided to give CM7 a try. I backed up Shuji with the impression I was going to flash back. I have to say I set up CM7 and I'm never going back. It is by far the most seamless experience in a custom ROM. I still have a lot of love for Liberty and Shuji, but for now CM7 is the ROM for me.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

CM7 with the gb kernel is the bee's knees. But it really is about personal preferences. And that is why it is great we have so many devs giving us all these options. It is so much nicer now with all the ROMs than the early days when only one or two were viable.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

CM7 is a great rom. Love the options available in it. imo, though, it still has its share of bugs. Same with miui. I sbf'd at least at least a couple times a week over the summer going from one to another(including shuji). However, by the time the kinks are worked out in them (if they ever are), I'll be ready for an upgrade (three more months for me). At this point, I want something that works great with minimal hassel. That's liberty.

I also personally like lgb b/c I like and use some blur features. This rom gives me that option.


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sticking with Shuji 2.1 602-based until the next version of Liberty comes out.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"salem said:


> CM7 is a great rom. Love the options available in it. imo, though, it still has its share of bugs. Same with miui. I sbf'd at least at least a couple times a week over the summer going from one to another(including shuji). However, by the time the kinks are worked out in them (if they ever are), I'll be ready for an upgrade (three more months for me). At this point, I want something that works great with minimal hassel. That's liberty.
> 
> I also personally like lgb b/c I like and use some blur features. This rom gives me that option.


Perfectly said. I agree.


----------



## SusieQ (Sep 15, 2011)

Where are all the themes?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish you could combine liberty and CM7 ha. The battery life and select blur features of liberty + the customization and stuff like status bar control widgets of CM7 = the perfect ROM. If liberty had the features of CM7 then I would switch back.


----------



## Tiburon (Jul 3, 2011)

"ImaComputa said:


> I wish you could combine liberty and CM7 ha. The battery life and select blur features of liberty + the customization and stuff like status bar control widgets of CM7 = the perfect ROM. If liberty had the features of CM7 then I would switch back.


Isn't that what Justice is supposed to be?


----------



## dschaffer13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes. But jrummy said justice is dead. Although it appears all liberty is dead?


----------

